# Google- Bacterial overgrowth in gut ups Irritable bowel syndrome - Newstrack India



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt3.ggpht.com/news/tbn/b_UdbLaNvhB6hM/6.jpgMedical Daily<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Bacterial overgrowth in gut ups Irritable bowel syndrome**Newstrack India*Washington, May 27 (ANI): A new study has definitively linked an overgrowth of bacteria in the gut to the *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*). This is the first study to use this "gold standard" method of connecting bacteria to the cause of the disease that *...*Cedars-Sinai Study Links *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*) and Bacteria in Gut<nobr>Daily Disruption</nobr>*IBS* Study Suggests a Shift in Focus for Many from Alleviating Symptoms to *...*<nobr>ProHealth</nobr>'*Irritable Bowel* Linked To Gut Bacteria, Definitively'<nobr>Medical News Today</nobr><nobr>Medical Daily</nobr><nobr>*all 15 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

